# What books and other content have helped you as a man.



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

What's up guys! I've seen the book by Robert Glover, NMMNG mentioned several times. It was definitely a book that I wished I had sooner. Some other books I'd add to that list of wish I had sooner would be Rational Male (first two books), The Tactical Guide to Women and The Unchained Man.

These are all books that I try to reread when I'm traveling or just stuck in the car alone for a while.

What's on your list? 

Favorite podcasts or youtube channels?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

"The Way of the Superior Man" by David Deida, "I Used to be a Miserable F*ck" by John Kim, "The Unplugged Alpha" by Richard Cooper, "Free Agent Lifestyle" by Greg Adams.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

hubbyintrubby said:


> "The Way of the Superior Man" by David Deida, "I Used to be a Miserable F*ck" by John Kim, "The Unplugged Alpha" by Richard Cooper, "Free Agent Lifestyle" by Greg Adams.


I haven't read Rich's book yet but I love both him and the Coach on youtube. Along with Donovan Sharpe.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hehehe.

The Calder saga by Janet Dailey. Fictional romance that my grandmother handed to me when I was a young teen.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I tend to stick with Jordan Peterson.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Enigma32 said:


> I tend to stick with Jordan Peterson.


Great reference and he backs it all with an unbelievable education, swift mind and actual research.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> Great reference and he backs it all with an unbelievable education, swift mind and actual research.


Yup. While I will not refute a lot of the red pill content that many men are running to these days, I think it's the wrong approach to things. Most of that stuff, if consumed too much, can cause bitterness towards ladies which will not help a man. Not to mention it's usually created by someone that is just a basic dude, not someone on Peterson's level. Peterson's work can help a guy better himself as a man and as a person.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I too like NMMNG and WOTSM. I find Peterson a bit long-winded, although not wrong about anything.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Laurentium said:


> Yeah, I too like NMMNG and WOTSM. I find Peterson a bit long-winded, although not wrong about anything.


Jordan often needs a translator to help mere mortals grasp the concepts.😉

Non acedemics in particular.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

My parents taught me.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> Yup. While I will not refute a lot of the red pill content that many men are running to these days, I think it's the wrong approach to things. Most of that stuff, if consumed too much, can cause bitterness towards ladies which will not help a man. Not to mention it's usually created by someone that is just a basic dude, not someone on Peterson's level. Peterson's work can help a guy better himself as a man and as a person.


I think some guys get stuck in the anger phase of it all. It's easy to do, but you have to move on to the self improvement aspect of it and being centered and focused on your own goals.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

The Art of War by Sun Tzu. And the Warren Buffet Way. Which I read in the mid-late 90s which got me into investing in college and let me ride the dot com. I don't think I have every read anything specifically geared towards improving as a man. I have had a lot of snippets of Jordan Petersen stuff pop up on my facebook feed I find him to be very logical and clinical data based. Back a few months or so ago when there was a lot of talk here about Cooper I went and watched some of his stuff. I think I would have a hard time taking his stuff to heart as for him it seems to be born out of getting screwed over by an ex. But I didn't watch enough to say anything with conviction. I think his self help stuff about guys bettering themselves can be useful. I think whatever someone finds that resonates with them and brings them happiness and satisfaction with their lives is all good.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Hold On To Your N.U.T.'s by Wayne Levine. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Grow a Pair: How to Stop Being a Victim and Take Back Your Life, Your Business, and Your Sanity: Winget, Larry: 9781592408559: Amazon.com: Books


Grow a Pair: How to Stop Being a Victim and Take Back Your Life, Your Business, and Your Sanity [Winget, Larry] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Grow a Pair: How to Stop Being a Victim and Take Back Your Life, Your Business, and Your Sanity



www.amazon.com


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I know the red pill side of things gets a rap for being bitter. I'd argue so what, just because someone is bitter doesn't mean they're wrong. A long time friend of mine is paying LIFETIME alimony to his ex that he caught cheating on him. He's definitely pissed off and bitter, luckily he's not stuck there. He's moved on and has good insight about what happened.


----------



## Manner1067 (Feb 22, 2021)

"Ideas Have Consequences" by Richard M. Weaver


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

“Classical Mechanics” by Goldstein 
“Programming Pearls” by Bentley


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hehehe. This might be a little ancient but The Bible. No joke.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Hehehe. This might be a little ancient but The Bible. No joke.


I will say for someone who is agnostic/atheist based on my reading of the bible in my youth in catholic school there is a good amount of wisdom in there about the basics of being a man and a mans roll.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I learned to read by reading my kids bible story book when I was 3-4. I still remember what it looked like.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I gave up on self-help books after I paid good money for "No More Mr. Nice Guy" and realized it wasn't written by Alice Cooper. I'm kidding, but I think most of them are tripe.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

NMMNG and MMSLP along with 5LL.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

The New Testament, "El Cid", "Le Morte D'Arthur", "The Once and Future King", Heinlein's "A Tunnel in the Sky", as inspiration. Concerning today, and all of today's ******** offerings...

Looking at IMDB, the programmers are ****ing up "Brave New World", too.

**** you, **** everyone. I kinda hate you all.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

AandM said:


> The New Testament, "El Cid", "Le Morte D'Arthur", "The Once and Future King", Heinlein's "A Tunnel in the Sky", as inspiration. Concerning today, and all of today's ****** offerings...
> 
> Looking at IMDB, the programmers are ****ing up "Brave New World", too.
> 
> *** you, *** everyone. I kinda hate you all.


To expand on a model: You dipshits are ****ing up my dystopias as well. 

In short: I hate you all.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Playboy 👀.

I like pictures.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

War and Peace


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

The Book of Mysteries by Jonathan Cahn


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> The Bible. No joke.


No joke.... changed EVERYTHING for me.....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

In Absentia said:


> War and Peace


That novel had some pretty great life lessons.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

I once read about a psychological study that people who read good fiction had a better grasp of emotions and understanding than people who didn't.

I was a pretty voracious reader as a kid & teen, but mostly history (particularly military history) and biographies. That was all interesting stuff, but didn't prepare me as much for dealing with other people and personal relationships as I would have liked.

When I was 27, a couple events happened in my life that lead me to start reading a lot more, and I challenged myself by reading books I heard were great, but were very dense and I normally wouldn't have read for fun. 

It helped me grow so much that each year since then I make a reading list of a mix of fiction & non-fiction, including some biographies and auto-biographies. I generally don't read auto-biographies of politicians or (most) people who are still alive... easy way to get wrapped up in their self-serving agendas.

All that being said, here are the books that helped me as a man, and which I WISH I had read earlier in life:

_- Madame Bovary, _Gustave Flaubert
_- Why I am Not a Christian_, Bertrand Russell (it was hard for me, with 12 years of religious schooling growing up, to get over the title but I'm glad I did!)
_- Beyond Good And Evil_, Friedrich Nietzsche
- _Groundwork for the Metaphysics of Morals_, Immanuel Kant
_- The Fall_, Albert Camus
_- Siddhartha, _Hermann Hesse
_- The Naked and the Dead_, Norman Mailer
_- 1984*, *George Orwell
- Pirates and Emperors, Old and New_, Noam Chomsky

there are a couple "coming of age" auto-biographies I really liked that helped me understand that a lot of guys go through teenage-hood and young adulthood without being a jock or ladies man, but we all mature at our own pace, and not to let awkward moments and memories from those years haunt you later:

_- Riders on the Storm_, John Densmore (drummer for The Doors)
_- Crossing the Line_, Alvin Kernan (his experiences growing up poor in Wyoming, then serving in the entirety of the Pacific Theatre in WWII ... later going on to be a English Professor and Provost at Yale and Princeton)


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

The two books/publications that has help me as a man are The Orvis Fly-Fishing Guide, Advanced Bass Fishing, and The Family Handyman. Matching wits with fish, wood, and hardware is much more tranquil, gives you a better perspective/attitude and is good for the soul.


----------



## I.T. Guy (Oct 7, 2012)

Enigma32 said:


> <snipped> Most of that stuff, if consumed too much, can cause bitterness towards ladies which will not help a man.<snipped>


Don't equate bitterness with blunt awareness of reality.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I.T. Guy said:


> Don't equate bitterness with blunt awareness of reality.


Slow clap, tip of the hat and a toast for this! I would rather face the uncomfortable truths of life than to continue believing in comforting lies.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I.T. Guy said:


> Don't equate bitterness with blunt awareness of reality.


One person's reality may not be the same for another person. Sure, there is a lot of truth to the red pill stuff, a lot of guys get screwed over. There are plenty of happily married couples out there. Red pill stuff is not their reality. That's why, despite there being some truths to the red pill stuff, I don't recommend it. It promotes one "reality" as if that reality is universal when it is not.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I think the divorce rate says everything about the reality of modern marriage. Sure it works sometimes just like some people win the lottery. That doesn't mean that you should put your life savings into scratch offs.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> One person's reality may not be the same for another person. Sure, there is a lot of truth to the red pill stuff, a lot of guys get screwed over. There are plenty of happily married couples out there. Red pill stuff is not their reality. That's why, despite there being some truths to the red pill stuff, I don't recommend it. It promotes one "reality" as if that reality is universal when it is not.


No, there is objective reality and very reliable patterns in intersexual dynamics. Don’t confuse red pill concepts with bitter black pill or MGTOW crap, which sounds like you may be doing. There’s lots of happily married red pill guys, probably because they understand the realities of intersexual dynamics and female nature and can operate effectively in navigating it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> The two books/publications that has help me as a man are The Orvis Fly-Fishing Guide, Advanced Bass Fishing, and The Family Handyman*. Matching wits with fish, wood, and hardware *is much more tranquil, gives you a better perspective/attitude and is good for the soul.


Please pardon my intrusion, fellas. This has me splitting my sides. Nothing like expanding your horizons.

Thanks for the laugh, Vlad.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Success in marriage being compared to winning a lottery?

I say thee nay. Attention to priorities and hard work are proven.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Success in marriage being compared to winning a lottery?
> 
> I say thee nay. Attention to priorities and hard work are proven.


Neither much matter if you chose a poor mate to begin with. I'm not suggesting they're not important, rather they're two pieces of the puzzle. Mate selection, compatibility, emotional intelligence, and maturity are also factors.

Consequently, problems in any one of these can potentially be enough to sink the marital ship.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> Neither much matter if you chose a poor mate to begin with. I'm not suggesting they're not important, rather they're two pieces of the puzzle. Mate selection, compatibility, emotional intelligence, and maturity are also factors.
> 
> Consequently, problems in any one of these can potentially be enough to sink the marital ship.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Oh I'll agree to some extent and considered putting that detail in the post.

If someone doesn't have priorities correct or isn't willing to work for the success of the marriage, then that makes them unacceptable as a mate regardless of how strong the initial attraction is.

There are many who pick mates for the wrong reasons and that is at least partially their failing.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> The two books/publications that has help me as a man are The Orvis Fly-Fishing Guide, Advanced Bass Fishing, and The Family Handyman. Matching wits with fish, wood, and hardware is much more tranquil, gives you a better perspective/attitude and is good for the soul.


I agree. I think these things help relax the mind and provide a creative or "functional" outlet we often lack since most "white collar" jobs these days require you to do nothing but sit at a desk, answer emails, tick boxes, format spreadsheets, etc.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

Enigma32 said:


> One person's reality may not be the same for another person. Sure, there is a lot of truth to the red pill stuff, a lot of guys get screwed over. There are plenty of happily married couples out there. Red pill stuff is not their reality. That's why, despite there being some truths to the red pill stuff, I don't recommend it. It promotes one "reality" as if that reality is universal when it is not.


What is "red pill stuff?"

I've been hearing that term in different contexts... I assume it's a reference to the scene in "_The Matrix" _when he gets the choice to take a red pill and expand his mind, or a blue pill and stay blissfully ignorant?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

TomNebraska said:


> What is "red pill stuff?"
> 
> I've been hearing that term in different contexts... I assume it's a reference to the scene in "_The Matrix" _when he gets the choice to take a red pill and expand his mind, or a blue pill and stay blissfully ignorant?


You're right about the Matrix reference, that's where they got the idea. Basically, when it comes to relationships, red pill content is just a huge warning to men about how crappy women are. Basically. They'll quote stats (that are often true), tell horror stories about dating and divorce, that sort of thing. 

Like I said before, it's not that the red pill content is wrong, it's just not always right. Sure, there are plenty of crappy women out there but not all of them are like that. The issue with red pill ideas is that they never seem to talk about the happily married couples. It's always doom and gloom, or how women are biologically wired to act crappy. I don't think it hurts to test out some of the theories to hear them out but I wouldn't consider it gospel like some people do.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

TomNebraska said:


> What is "red pill stuff?"
> 
> I've been hearing that term in different contexts... I assume it's a reference to the scene in "_The Matrix" _when he gets the choice to take a red pill and expand his mind, or a blue pill and stay blissfully ignorant?


Overall it's about using rational logic to look at things for what they are and not how we are told to. So for dating, it's not about how bad women are, it's about recognizing the different motives men and women have at different stages in our lives. As one poster pointed out, a lot of the stats the red pill guys talk about are true. Warning men about what can happen to them in family court is a good thing and if guys get married they should go in with eyes wide open and not the with the typical Disney, that bad stuff can't happen to me attitude. 

I think a lot of older people especially forget that they literally got married in a different century. Things have changed. I have a buddy paying lifetime alimony to a college educated woman he caught cheating. Let me repeat, LIFETIME ALIMONY. Is he just a bitter jerk or does he have valid reason to want to warn other guys about what can happen?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Al_Bundy said:


> I think a lot of older people especially forget that they literally got married in a different century. Things have changed. I have a buddy paying lifetime alimony to a college educated woman he caught cheating. Let me repeat, LIFETIME ALIMONY. Is he just a bitter jerk or does he have valid reason to want to warn other guys about what can happen?


See, that is precisely my problem with red pill content. It will talk about your buddy and his lifetime alimony but it doesn't mention people like my best friend who married a great, loyal woman who cooks him bangin' meals every single day. Red Pill only covers the negative and when negative is all you hear, you start to think that's all there is.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

Enigma32 said:


> You're right about the Matrix reference, that's where they got the idea. Basically, when it comes to relationships, red pill content is just a huge warning to men about how crappy women are. Basically. They'll quote stats (that are often true), tell horror stories about dating and divorce, that sort of thing.
> 
> Like I said before, it's not that the red pill content is wrong, it's just not always right. Sure, there are plenty of crappy women out there but not all of them are like that. The issue with red pill ideas is that they never seem to talk about the happily married couples. It's always doom and gloom, or how women are biologically wired to act crappy. I don't think it hurts to test out some of the theories to hear them out but I wouldn't consider it gospel like some people do.


Is some of this tied to those "incel" guys?

I agree context matters, and it sounds like they're lacking it; there are plenty of happily married couples out there, and happily unmarried couples as well. 

I saw some stats recently that showed - over the last decade - a huge increase in the percentage of men under 30 that hadn't had sex in over a year. It was kinda shocking to me. To be fair, I don't know if there was some context missing, but someone also
cited a claim that women under-30 were having more sex over the last decade... so more women are sleeping with fewer guys.

If I was one of those guys not getting laid, I would focus on making myself better, not whining and complaining about the situation (or becoming a huge misogynist). There's nothing less manly than complaining women are keeping you down, right? 

I had to figure a lot of this stuff out on my own. I wonder if there is just a lack of male role models/dads for these kids? I never got into online gaming, but that seems to be a big deal these days (and a HUGE time suck). Could that be it? Games are too immersive and too addictive now, and guys sit there playing for hours and letting themselves go, while misdirecting their bitterness and angst at women and society instead of shutting off the gaming console and going for a run.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

Enigma32 said:


> See, that is precisely my problem with red pill content. It will talk about your buddy and his lifetime alimony but it doesn't mention people like my best friend who married a great, loyal woman who cooks him bangin' meals every single day. Red Pill only covers the negative and when negative is all you hear, you start to think that's all there is.


and why do I feel like a lot of these "red pill" guys leave out the other half of the story?

yeah, there are some shockingly unfair divorce outcomes, but lifetime alimony is usually ordered to compensate a party for having suffered some long term unfairness... it's not anywhere close to being the norm.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

That's great for your buddy and his wife but it doesn't change family law. As we say in finance that doesn't change the risk profile. I also have friends who have what your buddy have that aren't married. His gf of 15yrs stays in shape and loves to cook.

I think the reason the red pill content focuses on the negative as you call it, is because it's a counterbalance to the fact you don't hear anything negative about marriage and dating elsewhere.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

@TomNebraska Usually, the guys starting the Red Pill stuff are older, divorced guys that obviously got screwed over. Or it's some younger, player type guy that smashes a ton of women and gives pointers on how you can also smash a ton of women. 

Most of your red pill guys are older, divorced guys that got screwed royally or it's younger men that can't get a date. There are some valid warnings in red pill content, and it's worth keeping them in mind. What red pill doesn't teach you to do (usually) is to be a man. Act with honor and integrity. Pick a woman worth being with. You have to search elsewhere for those lessons.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

Okay, it's one thing to be 15-25 or so and resent women. I get it... women aren't going to want to date most guys of that age range because they can't provide for them and lack the confidence that comes with having a career or being a pro at something.

But to be a middle aged guy, sitting around *****ing about women... that's just pathetic. I assume a lot of them just like being the victim... it's easier than facing the truth and doing something about it.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TomNebraska said:


> and why do I feel like a lot of these "red pill" guys leave out the other half of the story?
> 
> yeah, there are some shockingly unfair divorce outcomes, but lifetime alimony is usually ordered to compensate a party for having suffered some long term unfairness... it's not anywhere close to being the norm.


What I have learned is when you look at Red Pill stuff you have to keep a few things in mind. The most important thing to remember is not all people are built for marriage, but most end up getting married anyway. There's no real way to account for that in analyzing stats relating to divorce so who knows what percentage of 40% of first marriages that fail involve people who really shouldn't be getting married. Next is most of the Red Pill horror stories you will hear are one sided, all the guys were saints and the wife changed and screwed him over because thats what women do it's how they're built. Now life experience for us may refute that but that is those guys experience so it's their reality. Some of the content does provide young men some good inspiration to focus on being the best they can be in their careers and life in general. Of course there are plenty of sources for that part of it there's nothing unique about the red pill self improvement aspect but it is a good part of it. Last, quite a few of the content creators are not totally honest with their audience, you have to remember that these guys are doing this to make money. I forget which one it was but one guy was posting a bunch of gym pics talking about how hard he hits the gym. Now I spent quite a few years in the body building seen and this guy had many of the tell tale signs of DHT based anabolics, it was obvious to me, Winstrol (stanozolol) or trenbolone to be specific but he never seemed to mention that part of his regimen to his viewers. 

With most of the content the tone seems to be this happened to me so it will 100% happen to you. It almost comes across as the guys justifying their state of being as inevitable no matter what they had done. 

But they do speak to the reality that family court does not often go in the favor of men, but it has been that way for as long as I can remember, I don't know who is surprised to find this out. The fairness of the legal system is subjective. I have had to sue a few people who thought the court would side with them because I was the rich guy and the court would take into account I could afford to lose the money they made me lose. The reality is court is ruled by law and precedent. In family court the precedent is well established to side with women so for that to change the underlying laws will have to change first. 

Going into Red Pill is probably a thread jack here, there are a few threads that deal with this stuff and there are plenty of guys on here who have varying degrees of experience with it and rely on it for different reasons, If I had been through what some of them have I would probably be right there with them.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

TomNebraska said:


> Okay, it's one thing to be 15-25 or so and resent women. I get it... women aren't going to want to date most guys of that age range because they can't provide for them and lack the confidence that comes with having a career or being a pro at something.
> 
> But to be a middle aged guy, sitting around *****ing about women... that's just pathetic. I assume a lot of them just like being the victim... it's easier than facing the truth and doing something about it.


Every group has it's extremes, political, religious, etc... red pill, the tradcons, all have their nutjobs. I know the in the current climate if you mention a group people automatically tag you with everything anyone related to that group has said or done. That would be like me accusing all religious people of touching kids. Also, I'm sure there are plenty of non-redpill regular guys who are sitting around complaining about women. I mean next time you're out just look at how out of shape most guys are today. It's pathetic and it's not just the older guys. Lots of young men running around with d-cups on their chest, no wonder they can't get a woman.

The guys content I like to follow also talk about business and fitness. It's not just about women, it's about not getting stuck in a cubicle in a job you hate and not looking like you have a set of boobs. That's why I don't just consume red pill content, I also like guys like Grand Cardone, Andy Frisella, Gary Vee, etc.. I like them because it's a nice counter to the typical all rich people are bad mantra you hear a lot.

Oh yeah, throw in Bill Burr and Doug Stanhope, guys who still know how to make a joke and don't care.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Let's not forget David Goggins "Can't Hurt Me". I've never been a fan of the fluffy cloud self help type advice or stuffy academics. I especially liked the audio version because it had bonus content with Goggins going in to more detail on things.


----------



## damo7 (Jul 16, 2020)

Not Just Friends by Dr Shirley Glass.


----------



## damo7 (Jul 16, 2020)

Al_Bundy said:


> I know the red pill side of things gets a rap for being bitter. I'd argue so what, just because someone is bitter doesn't mean they're wrong. A long time friend of mine is paying LIFETIME alimony to his ex that he caught cheating on him. He's definitely pissed off and bitter, luckily he's not stuck there. He's moved on and has good insight about what happened.


Some women are ****. Some men are ****. There are a lot of **** people out there. If you marry one it is the intelligent thing to do to blame YOURSELF and not a whole gender. 
Your friends lack of discernment and not pursuing and giving weight to the correct qualities is why he is divorced. not ALL WOMEN>


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

damo7 said:


> Some women are **. Some men are **. There are a lot of **** people out there. If you marry one it is the intelligent thing to do to blame YOURSELF and not a whole gender.
> Your friends lack of discernment and not pursuing and giving weight to the correct qualities is why he is divorced. not ALL WOMEN>


You can't vet someone 10 or 20 yrs into the future, all you can do is have boundaries. To say he should have vetted better is just lazy. It also ignores the dangers of our legal system. Regardless of what he did or didn't do, as a guy if you marry you might have to pay out for life. In some states it only takes 10 yrs to reach that threshold.


----------



## vincent3 (May 31, 2018)

hubbyintrubby said:


> "The Way of the Superior Man" by David Deida,


I got a lot from the first part of that book, which deals with work and platonic relationships. The second part, which was about romantic relationships, turned me off. I thought he was way too archetypal in his thinking, and quite of a few of the reviewers on Amazon thought the same.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

The Book of Five Rings. 
Book by Miyamoto Musashi

My biggest thing is Honor above all else. You can apply this to everything in life
https://www.google.com/search?q=5+r...fAp0JHdMoDz0Q_B16BAgwEAI#imgrc=57Q3m9rGrhel_M


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Howard Stern and his radio show deserve a mention. 

Learning from his communication and coping skills helped me greatly. Both with my wife and the challenges life throws at me. His skills in those areas are second to none.

If I ever got a chance I'd love to fist bump him and say thank you. Don't think he'll ever get enough credit for everything he's done.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

gaius said:


> Howard Stern and his radio show deserve a mention.
> 
> Learning from his communication and coping skills helped me greatly. Both with my wife and the challenges life throws at me. His skills in those areas are second to none.
> 
> If I ever got a chance I'd love to fist bump him and say thank you. Don't think he'll ever get enough credit for everything he's done.


I used to listen to his show when he was on the radio, great show. I would add Tom Leykis as well.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The books that helped me were the three filing cabinets full of Playboy and Hustler mags at my friends house when I was really young. I knew right then and there I liked women A LOT......I REALLY REALLY LIKED WOMEN!!!


----------

